# VG vs PG



## Highlander (17/4/17)

Ey Guys....could you plz explain to me what the different effects are on the main ingredients in e liquid? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Highlander (17/4/17)

Highlander said:


> Ey Guys....could you plz explain to me what the different effects are on the main ingredients in e liquid?
> Thanks in advance


Main ingredientsmeaning vg and pg..


----------



## Raindance (17/4/17)

VG, clouds and slow wicking, mutes flavor a bit, PG lotsa flavor and easy wicking plus throat hit.

There is a nice graphic on this here somewhere.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Highlander (17/4/17)

Raindance said:


> VG, clouds and slow wicking, mutes flavor a bit, PG lotsa flavor and easy wicking plus throat hit.
> 
> There is a nice graphic on this here somewhere.
> 
> Regards


Thx Raindance, appreciate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (17/4/17)

Highlander said:


> Ey Guys....could you plz explain to me what the different effects are on the main ingredients in e liquid?
> Thanks in advance



@Highlander, have a read here. All explained. 

http://www.learn.eversmoke.com/pg-vs-vg-based-e-liquid.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Highlander (17/4/17)

Thx a


zadiac said:


> @Highlander, have a read here. All explained.
> 
> http://www.learn.eversmoke.com/pg-vs-vg-based-e-liquid.html


Thx a Million


----------

